
Show HN: Free and privacy focused email and social media profile extractor - asvig
https://www.growthhunt.io/
======
dmje
An extension built to extract email addresses and is built for "lead
generation", aka "adding people to unwarranted email lists" "does not collect
any personal data". Oh, the irony.

